

How Much Time Should You Spend Working Each Day? - lyime
http://freelanceswitch.com/working/how-much-time-should-you-spend-working-each-day/

======
jleyank
(not so) humorously... You should at LEAST spend as much time working each day
as you're paid to work. If you work for the man, you know the total. If you
work for yourself, it's gonna be bigger, but at least you've got control of
it.

